# موضوع عن حامض الكبريتيك وطرق تحضيره ؟؟ مهم جدا ؟؟



## مهندس المحبة (19 فبراير 2009)

حــــــــامض الكبريتيك​

نبذة تاريخية:

قد أصبح حامص الكبريتيك مركب مهم في التجارة في وقت مبكر الى منتصف سنة 1700م ولقد أصبح معروفاً حيث أستخدم في العصور الوسطى، في القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر، حيث كان ينتج تقريباً بطريقة واحدة وهي طريقة الغرف الرصاصية champer process .ان تحضير هذا الحامض قد وصف أولاً بواسطة فالنتينسvalentinus في القرن الخامس عشر عن طريق حرق الملح الضخري ونترات البوتاسيوم أو الصوديوم مع الكبريت.
خلال الجزء الأول من القرن العشرين... فإن عملية champer قد أستبدلت تدريجياً بعملية التماس مع العامل المساعد البلاتين على مدى واسع نهاية القرن التاسع عشر...خطوة تطويرها سرعت خلال الحرب العالمية الاولى من أجل تجهيز مخاليط مركزة من حامض الكبريتيك والنتريك لإنتاج المتفجرات.

وفي سنة 1875 قدم winkler بحث بين به الأهتمام بعملية التماس وقد أستخدم بحثه من قبل عدد من المؤسسات... في ذلك الحين مؤسسات المانية قدمت جهود كبيرة وبحوث جديدة عن عملية التماس وصفت فيها المباديء الضرورية لتطبيق ناجح لعملية التماس.
في سنة 1915م العامل المساعد الفناديوم الفعال لعملية التماس قد طور واستخدم من قبل badische في المانيا. هذا النوع من العامل المساعد قد استخدم إبتداءاً في الولايات المتحدة في سنة 1926م وتدريجياً حل الفناديوم محل البلاتين كعامل مساعد في العقود القليلة التي تليها.
من مميزات العامل المساعد الفناديوم إنه أظهر مقاومة فائقة للتسمم ( وبهذا سيكون عمره طويل ) وكونه غير مكلف نسبياً مقارنة بالبلاتين .

مصانع التماس كانت فردية العدد لقلتها ، لكنها بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ازدادت بصورة مفاجأة في الولايات المتحدة وفي أنحاء العالم من أجل تلبية الحاجات المتزايدة بسرعة لصناعة أسمدة الفوسفات،حيث أصبح أنتاج بعض المصانع تقريباً 3300طن متري للحامض كل يوم.
تغير مهم آخر في عملية التماس حدث عام 1963م عندما Bager AG أعلن عن أستخدام سلم واسع بعملية التماس ودعاها بعملية التماس المضاعفة ( حيث يحصل به أمتصاص مضاعف..) وفي هذه العملية عاز So2 الذي يحول جزئياً الى so3 يعاد تسخينه ومن ثم يمرر خلال طبقة أو طبقتين أخر من العامل المساعد خلال تلك الوسائط، وهنا التحولات الكلية يمكن أن تزداد من ما يقارب 98% الى أكثر من 99.7% لذا سيقلل من غاز so2 غير المحول والمنبعث الى الجو.

خواص حامض الكبريتيك ( الفيزياوية والكيميائية ):
حامض الكبريبيتيك حامض قوي اضافة الى إنه عامل مؤكسد ومهدرج.إن عامل الهدرجة مهم في امتصاص الماء المكون في التحويل الكيميائي كالنترجة، الأسترة والسلفنة هذا ضامناً ناتج عالي. محاليل الحامض الكبريتي قد تركز اقتصادياً إلى ما يقارب 93% من حيث الوزن لـ H2So4 ، الحوامض الكبريتية القوية قد تنتج بإذابة ثلاثي أوكسيد الكبريت في 98_99% من وزن الحامض ، الحوامض الكبريتية تباع بصورة واسعة على شكل محاليل متنوعة لـ H2So4 في الماء أو لـ So3 في H2So4 الذي يدعى Oleums يكون على أساس النسبة المئوية لـ So3 الموجود.
المحاليل الأعتيادية لـ H2So4 والماء الى حد 93% تباع طبقاً لوزنها النوعي .

يدخل حامض الكبريتيك في صناعة مواد عديدة علماً بأنه نادرً ما يكون جزء من المواد الناتجة، يكون حامض الكبريتيك النقي 100% سائل زيتي عديم اللون تكون فيه ذرة الكبريت محاطة بصورة مماثلة بأربعة ذرات أوكسجين ويمكن تمثيل أيون الكبريت بصيغة الريزونانس .

يمتزج حامض الكبريتيك بسهولة مع الماء وتكون الحرارة عالية جداً حوالي (10 كيلو سعرة لكل مول) عند التخفيف اللانهائي وهكذا قد تكون اضافة الماء الى الحامض المركز خطرة لأن ذلك يؤدي الى ما يشابه التفجير لهذا ينبغي اضافة الحامض الى الماء ومع التحريك.
أن حامض الكبريتيك عامل مجفف شديد وعندما يكون ساخناً يكون عاملاً مؤكسداً جيد يمكن بواسطته تجفيف مركبات عضوية عديدة تحتوي على جزيئات ماء، مثال ذلك:تتحول الكربوهيدرات الى فحم عندما تعامل مع الحامض المركز، ويتفاعل حامض الكبريتيك مع العناصر التي تحت الهيدروجين في الجدول الدوري مثل الرصاص والنحاس والزئبق فيختزل الى ثنائي أوكسيد الكبريت.

طرق تصنيع حامض الكبريتيك

1. الغرف الرصاصية chamber process :

وهي أحدى طرق تصنيع حامض الكبريتيك عن طريق غرف مصنوعة من الرصاص... يحرق فيها الكبريت لينتج دايوكسيد الكبريت ومن ثم يرش الماء على الغاز لينتج حامض الكبريتيك وفي هذه الطريقة يستخدم أوكسيد النتروجين كعامل مساعد متجانس لأكسدة دايوكسيد الكبريت.
الناتج المصنع بهذه العملية من حامض الكبريتيك ذو تركيز قليل نوعاً ما ( مثالياً 60 أو 77_78% وزن H2So4).
هذا المنتج غير كفوء للعديد من الاستخدامات التجارية للتسعينات وبهذا عملية الغرف الرصاصية أعتبرت لإنتاج حامض الكبريتيك الثانوي، مع ذلك مؤخراً جداً أجريت تعديلات على عملية chamber وقد استخدمت لأنتاج حامض الكبريتيك في عدة مصانع اوربية.

وخلال الجزء الاول من القرن العشرين فإن عملية chamber قد أستبدلت تدريجياً بعملية التماس.

2. عملية التماس contact process :

لم يبنى أي مصنع تماس في الولايات المتحدة الى حين 1900م. الدافع الرئيسي لتطوير عملية التماس أتت من الحاجة الى حامض ذو قوة عالية وoleum لصنع أصباغ صناعية ومواد كيميائية عضوية، عدد قليل من مصانع التماس قد بنيت في الفترة 1900_1925م بإستخدام عامل مساعد البلاتنيوم، في منتصف 1920م أصبح عامل مساعد الفناديوم يستخدم في هذه العملية... وبصورة تدريجية حل الفناديوم محل البلاتنيوم.

شرح للعملية:


تبدأ العملية بإدخال الكبريت الصاهر(sulfer melter) حيث يصهر ويخزن بحالته المنصهرة ومن ثم يضخ كأي سائل وينشر حارق الكبريت (sulfer burner)، وهنا سائل الكبريت يحول الى ثاني أوكسيد الكبريت وعند درجة حرارة ما يقارب 815.56مْ . غاز دايوكسيد الكبريت الناتج قد يحوي اضافة الى الغبار،دايوكسيد الكاربون ، نتروجين واوكسجين. من المعتاد تجفيف الهواء لحرق الكبريت وتنقية نواتج الحارق burner . الغازات الناتجة من الـ burner يجب أن تبرد قبل دخولها الى المحول.
لهذا تدخل الى مبادل حراري بعد أن تخرج الغازات من المبادل الحراري تدخل الى محول ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت... يؤكسد so2 في المحول بتفاعل عكسي باعث للحرارة .
+ ثابت التوازن لهذا التفاعل (Kp) محسوب من الضغوط الجزيئية
+ قيم Kp قد حددت تدريجياً بناءاً على أساس p في الجو لدى درجة حرارية 
ومما سبق يوضح التوازن لتحول ثاني اوكسيد الكبريت الى ثلاثي اوكسيد الكبريت كدالة لدرجة الحرارة لمادتين أوليتين ذات تراكيز so2 بدائية مختلفة عند ضغط كلي هو 1 جو. من الواضح في هذا الجدول أن تحول so2 يقل مع أودياد درجة الحرارة، لذا فإن من المرغوب فيه إجراء التفاعل في درجة حرارة واطئة هي 400 درجة مئوية. الإجراءات الفعلية في عملية التماس هو أن تدخل الغازات على جزء من العامل المساعد عندما يقارب 410_430 مْ مع رفع سريع لدرجة الحرارة 550_660 مْ حيث إن نسبة التحول ستكون 70_75% من تحول so2 عند درجة الحرارة المرتفعة هذه .

التفاعل يتوقف عملياً حيث ان التفاعل متوازن قبل مرور الغاز على المتبقي من العامل المساعد لهذا يبرد في مبادل حراري الى درجة حرارة الغازات المارة على القسم الأخير من العامل المساعد 430مْ، يكون الناتج بعد هذه الإجراءات 97_98% محول

أوكسيد الكبريت بتركيز حامض الكبريتيك H2So4 . 
20% من oleum ينتج من ممتص الـ oleum بأمرار 98% حامض مبرد في هذا البرج.

يستخدم في هذه العملية contact process عامل مساعد مثالي يحتوي على Diatomaceousearth مشيع بـ7% V2O5 يشحن العامل المساعد على مرحلتين الى المحول (converter)، اما في المرحلة الثانية يستخدم نوع أكثر فعالية ولكن أقل نعومة.
تلك العوامل المساعدة ذو عمر طويل يصل الى 20 سنة وغير معرضة للتسمم . تصل نسبة التحول بأستخدام العامل المساعد 97_98% أعتماداً على عاز SO2 وعلى نسبة O2/SO2 والعوامل المساعدة كـ Monsanto وسيانيد الفناديوم الأمريكي هي التي تستخدم بكثرة في عملية التماس contact process

الموضوع منقول للفائدة .....

أرجو الرد ولاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء .........


----------



## ارهينيوس (19 فبراير 2009)

عفوا الطريقة الثانية طريقة التلام*س*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي على التصحيح وهلا فيك ونورت الموضوع ...........


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (17 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز ومنور الموضوع بردك .......


----------



## meroooooon (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور .............


----------



## rabsat (4 يوليو 2009)

معلومات جيدة ومفيدة لاتحرمنا من جديدك وشكرا...........


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (4 يوليو 2009)

السام عليكم 
موضزع قيم جدا وجه فى وقته
لانى كنت بدور عن معلومه عنه
حضرتك وفتنا بالمذيد
جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
وشكرا


----------



## REACTOR (5 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز على المرور .......


----------



## اسلام البدوي (5 يوليو 2009)

أخى العزيز(مهندس المحبة) جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع واسمح لى ان أضيف معادلات طريقة التلامس مع بعض الشرح التفصيلى لها:-
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Making the sulphur dioxide*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]This can either be made by burning sulphur in an excess of air:[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]. . . or by heating sulphide ores like pyrite in an excess of air:[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]In either case, an excess of air is used so that the sulphur dioxide produced is already mixed with oxygen for the next stage.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Converting the sulphur dioxide into sulphur trioxide*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]This is a reversible reaction, and the formation of the sulphur trioxide is exothermic.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]​[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]A flow scheme for this part of the process looks like this:[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]



[/FONT]​[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The reasons for all these conditions will be explored in detail further down the page.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Converting the sulphur trioxide into sulphuric acid*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]This can't be done by simply adding water to the sulphur trioxide - the reaction is so uncontrollable that it creates a fog of sulphuric acid. Instead, the sulphur trioxide is first dissolved in concentrated sulphuric acid:[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The product is known as *fuming sulphuric acid* or *oleum*.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]This can then be reacted safely with water to produce concentrated sulphuric acid - twice as much as you originally used to make the fuming sulphuric acid.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Explaining the conditions*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*The proportions of sulphur dioxide and oxygen*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The mixture of sulphur dioxide and oxygen going into the reactor is in equal proportions by volume.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Avogadro's Law says that equal volumes of gases at the same temperature and pressure contain equal numbers of molecules. That means that the gases are going into the reactor in the ratio of 1 molecule of sulphur dioxide to 1 of oxygen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]That is an excess of oxygen relative to the proportions demanded by the equation.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]According to Le Chatelier's Principle, Increasing the concentration of oxygen in the mixture causes the position of equilibrium to shift towards the right. Since the oxygen comes from the air, this is a very cheap way of increasing the conversion of sulphur dioxide into sulphur trioxide.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Why not use an even higher proportion of oxygen? This is easy to see if you take an extreme case. Suppose you have a million molecules of oxygen to every molecule of sulphur dioxide.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The equilibrium is going to be tipped very strongly towards sulphur trioxide - virtually every molecule of sulphur dioxide will be converted into sulphur trioxide. Great! But you aren't going to produce much sulphur trioxide every day. The vast majority of what you are passing over the catalyst is oxygen which has nothing to react with.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]By increasing the proportion of oxygen you can increase the percentage of the sulphur dioxide converted, but at the same time decrease the total amount of sulphur trioxide made each day. The 1 : 1 mixture turns out to give you the best possible overall yield of sulphur trioxide.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*The temperature*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Equilibrium considerations*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]You need to shift the position of the equilibrium as far as possible to the right in order to produce the maximum possible amount of sulphur trioxide in the equilibrium mixture.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The forward reaction (the production of sulphur trioxide) is exothermic.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]According to Le Chatelier's Principle, this will be favoured if you lower the temperature. The system will respond by moving the position of equilibrium to counteract this - in other words by producing more heat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]In order to get as much sulphur trioxide as possible in the equilibrium mixture, you need as low a temperature as possible. However, 400 - 450°C isn't a low temperature![/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Rate considerations*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The lower the temperature you use, the slower the reaction becomes. A manufacturer is trying to produce as much sulphur trioxide as possible per day. It makes no sense to try to achieve an equilibrium mixture which contains a very high proportion of sulphur trioxide if it takes several years for the reaction to reach that equilibrium.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]You need the gases to reach equilibrium within the very short time that they will be in contact with the catalyst in the reactor. [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*The compromise*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]400 - 450°C is a compromise temperature producing a fairly high proportion of sulphur trioxide in the equilibrium mixture, but in a very short time.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*The pressure*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Equilibrium considerations*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]






[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Notice that there are 3 molecules on the left-hand side of the equation, but only 2 on the right.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]According to Le Chatelier's Principle, if you increase the pressure the system will respond by favouring the reaction which produces fewer molecules. That will cause the pressure to fall again.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]In order to get as much sulphur trioxide as possible in the equilibrium mixture, you need as high a pressure as possible. High pressures also increase the rate of the reaction. However, the reaction is done at pressures close to atmospheric pressure![/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Economic considerations*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Even at these relatively low pressures, there is a 99.5% conversion of sulphur dioxide into sulphur trioxide. The very small improvement that you could achieve by increasing the pressure isn't worth the expense of producing those high pressures.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*The catalyst*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Equilibrium considerations*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]The catalyst has no effect whatsoever on the position of the equilibrium. Adding a catalyst doesn't produce any greater percentage of sulphur trioxide in the equilibrium mixture. Its only function is to speed up the reaction.[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Rate considerations*[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]In the absence of a catalyst the reaction is so slow that virtually no reaction happens in any sensible time. The catalyst ensures that the reaction is fast enough for a dynamic equilibrium to be set up within the very short time that the gases are actually in the reactor.[/FONT]​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الأضافات الأكثر من رائعة وإلى الأمام في الأبداع .......


----------



## رقية الكبيسي (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم اللة خيرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## aahmh86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور مشرفنا العزيز المتألق دوما" بموضوعاتك الجميلة.
حمض الكبريتيك يعتبر واحد من أهم الأحماض إذيدخل في عدة صناعات كيميائية كصناعة حامض الفسفوريك,صناعة الأسمدة,معالجة المعادن الخام,صناعة المتفجرات,أيضا كعامل حفاز ويدخل في التخليق الكيميائي لدرجة أنه أصبح في كثير من الأحيان هو مقياس لتقدم الأمم بإنتاجه, كل هذا جعله يسمى عند بعض المهتمين بالصناعة بإسم خبز الصناعات الكيميائية(Bread of Chemical Industries).
وبعد إذنك مشرفنا إسمح لي أن اقدم لك ولجميع القراء هذا الرابط الخاص بكتاب يعنى بصناعة حمض الكبريتيك:
*William G.I. Davenport, Matthew King, "Sulfuric Acid Manufacture"*
http://uploading.com/files/9ZKI5RRV/isbn.0080444288.rar.html
وشكرا"


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 يوليو 2010)

aahmh86 قال:


> مشكور مشرفنا العزيز المتألق دوما" بموضوعاتك الجميلة.
> حمض الكبريتيك يعتبر واحد من أهم الأحماض إذيدخل في عدة صناعات كيميائية كصناعة حامض الفسفوريك,صناعة الأسمدة,معالجة المعادن الخام,صناعة المتفجرات,أيضا كعامل حفاز ويدخل في التخليق الكيميائي لدرجة أنه أصبح في كثير من الأحيان هو مقياس لتقدم الأمم بإنتاجه, كل هذا جعله يسمى عند بعض المهتمين بالصناعة بإسم خبز الصناعات الكيميائية(bread of chemical industries).
> وبعد إذنك مشرفنا إسمح لي أن اقدم لك ولجميع القراء هذا الرابط الخاص بكتاب يعنى بصناعة حمض الكبريتيك:
> *william g.i. Davenport, matthew king, "sulfuric acid manufacture"*
> ...




عاشت الأيادي وشكرا على الكتاب المفيد .........


----------



## أبو البراء_عياش (14 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك أخي 
أنا مختص بصناعة حامض الكبريتيك
وعندي برنا مج رائع جداا بالموضوع تستطيع إنزاله من هذا الرابط
http://www.sulphuricsolutions.com/


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2010)

أبو البراء_عياش قال:


> أشكرك أخي
> أنا مختص بصناعة حامض الكبريتيك
> وعندي برنا مج رائع جداا بالموضوع تستطيع إنزاله من هذا الرابط
> http://www.sulphuricsolutions.com/



عاشت أيدك أخي العزيز على البرنامج وننتظر الجديد من بقية الأعضاء ...


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (14 يوليو 2010)

شكر اخي على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2010)

أبو البراء_عياش قال:


> أشكرك أخي
> أنا مختص بصناعة حامض الكبريتيك
> وعندي برنا مج رائع جداا بالموضوع تستطيع إنزاله من هذا الرابط
> http://www.sulphuricsolutions.com/



شكرا أخي العزيز وراك الله فيك وننتظر الجديد من بقية الأعضاء ....


----------



## omartaha2000 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

زملائي المهندسين المحترمين 
ايا كان بحاجه لاي معلومه عن صناعة حامض الكبريتيك ان مستعد لمساعدته لاني اعمل في مصنع يعد الاكبر على مستوى الشرق الاوسط بطاقه انتاجيه تصل 4500طن يومي بطريقة ]
dcda


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ عمر وانا مني وعليي أول ما أحتاج شيء سأسألك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 سبتمبر 2010)

omartaha2000 قال:


> زملائي المهندسين المحترمين
> ايا كان بحاجه لاي معلومه عن صناعة حامض الكبريتيك ان مستعد لمساعدته لاني اعمل في مصنع يعد الاكبر على مستوى الشرق الاوسط بطاقه انتاجيه تصل 4500طن يومي بطريقة ]
> dcda



شكرا أخي العزيز والله ميضيع تعبك إن شاء الله ........


----------



## المهندسه 91 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووور عالموضوع مفيد جدا
مع كل التوفيق


----------



## المهندسه 91 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووور عالموضوع مفيد جدا
مع كل التوفيق


----------



## Nader1982 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكم جميعا على هذا الموضوع الشيق. ولى استفسار بسيط اذا تم وضع حمض الكبرتيك المركذ في الماء عند تخفيفة اثناء وجود قطعة من الرصاص فسوف يتم اكسدتها ولكن إذا رغبنا في إزالة هذه الاكسدة فما هو اسم المادة المستخدمة لإزالة تلك الاكسدة...


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

هل من الممكن صناعة الحامض المذكور منزليا لاْني اعتقد أن ذلك غير ممكن لاْسباب كثيرة منها عدم وجود جهاز تحويل(convertor) ,ومبادل حراري ودرجة التسخين عالية افيدونا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## muath aldalan (1 يناير 2013)

*تجارب حمض الكبريت والكبريت وغاز ثاني اكسيد الكبريت جزاكم الله الخير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اعمل في مصنع لانتاج حمض الكبريت وانا في حاجة ماسة لجميع التجارب لحمض الكبريت خصوصاً وللكبريت ولغاز ثاني اكسيد الكبريت عموماً طبعاً اقصد تحديد نسبة الكلوريد وغيرها من الزنك و السيلينيوم .......................... بالعربي ان وجد او انكليزي لكن اريدها بشكل موضح وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## muath aldalan (1 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله الخير أخي : اريد منك كل التجارب المتعلقة بحمض الكبريت وتحديد المواد الي فيه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : انا اعمل بمصنع لحمض الكبريت كفني مختبر وانا بحاجة ماسة لجميع التجارب المخبرية لحمض الكبريت من الألف الى الياء وتحديد جميع المواد الي فيه من كلوريد وزنك ................... وكمان ا التجارب المتعلقة بالكبريت وغاز ثاني اكسدي الكبريت وجزاك الله خيراً والله يجعاها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وجيه2 (30 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بس ممكن يتنفذ مصنع حمض الكبريتيك على حجم صغير ولا فى الغالب بيكون مصنع عملاق


----------



## hrmetaljed (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور.......................


----------



## معيض (28 مارس 2013)

زملائي المهندسين المحترمين 
ايا كان بحاجه لاي معلومه عن صناعة حامض الكبريتيك ان مستعد لمساعدته لاني اعمل في مصنع يعد الاكبر على مستوى الشرق الاوسط بطاقه انتاجيه تصل 4500طن يومي بطريقة ]

طيب يااخذ عمر كم ممكن تكلفة الطن وهل من الممكن ان انشىء مصنع صغير في جده انتاجه مابين 10-20 طن وجزاك الله خير والله يكثر من امثالك انت والاخوان


----------



## deler22 (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## obada abu kenan (5 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله ..مشكور


----------



## fsherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

